# glib problem when building irssi port



## arapaima (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm trying to rebuild irssi on a FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE system.


```
# make
checking for GLIB - version >= 2.6.0... no
*** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
*** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
*** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
*** trying without -lgmodule
checking for pkg-config... (cached) /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.7... yes
checking for GLIB - version >= 2.6.0... no
*** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
*** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
*** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.

*** If you don't have GLIB, you can get it from ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/glib/
*** We recommend you get the latest stable GLIB 2 version.
*** Compile and install it, and make sure pkg-config finds it,
*** by adding the path where the .pc file is located to PKG_CONFIG_PATH

configure: error: GLIB is required to build irssi.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to vanilla@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/irc/irssi/work/irssi-0.8.15/config.log" including the output of
the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg info -g -Ea).
*** [do-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/irc/irssi.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/irc/irssi.
#
```


An excerpt from ./work/irssi-0.8.15/config.log


```
(...)
configure:12445: checking for GLIB - version >= 2.6.0
configure:12559: cc -o conftest -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0     -Wl,-rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib conftest.c -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -lglib-2.0    >&5
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so: undefined reference to `u_strFromUTF8_48'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_strcoll_48'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_open_48'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so: undefined reference to `u_errorName_48'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_getSortKey_48'
configure:12559: $? = 1
configure: program exited with status 1
configure: failed program was:
| /* confdefs.h */
(...)
```

I currently have glib-2.28.8_5 installed.

Any suggestions on how to solve this?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 12, 2013)

Please, see bug reported.


----------



## arapaima (Jan 14, 2013)

I can't see how that bug affects me. I dit try the patch though, which gave me the same result. As far as I can see src/fe-common/core/utf8.h isn't involved in my problem at all.

I uploaded my complete version of config.log to pastie if it helps.

Something tells me that this is a glib related problem.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 14, 2013)

First, be sure you have updated your ports tree:

`# portsnap fetch update`

Add in /etc/csh.cshrc the path where the glib-2.0.pc file is located to PKG_CONFIG_PATH:

```
setenv PKG_CONFIG_PATH /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig
```

Try reinstall devel/glib20  and irc/irssi as following:

`# make deinstall clean reinstall clean`

*Random segfaults* related above was reverted in revision 303585. Bug was causing devel/irssi fails to build although you have other problem.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2013)

I just finished building irc/irssi on a clean system and had no issues at all.


----------



## arapaima (Jan 15, 2013)

Reinstalling glib solved the problem. I wonder what the actual problem was.


----------

